# UK mums - will pregnancy care be any different as a result of being over 35?



## MumToEva

Hi everyone :wave:

I&#8217;ve just found out I&#8217;m pregnant at the age of 36. I already have 2 kids, aged 6 and 4. I&#8217;d always wanted more kids, but my husband was adamant that he didn&#8217;t want any more than 2, so i&#8217;d made my peace with 2 being my lot. So you can imagine my surprise when I found out I was pregnant, despite proper use of birth control! :wacko: I wasn&#8217;t sure how my husband would react to the news, but actually his reaction surprised me, and we are both starting to get excited about another arrival. :happydance: I am a bit nervous about the fact that i&#8217;m a bit older this time round. I&#8217;m fit and healthy, I eat reasonably well and I exercise regularly, but I can&#8217;t help but worry about the increased risks because i&#8217;m Over 35. My pregnancies with my 2 kids were fine, although DD was on the small side at 5lbs, and I also had 2 first trimester miscarriages (10 and 8 weeks).

I posting to see if anyone else is in a similar boat, and also to see if anyone knows what I can expect in terms of care during pregnancy - will it be exactly the same as during my previous pregnancies, or will it be any different because i&#8217;m 35+?

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## chellelou21

Hi MumtoEva
I'm 36. I Have 2 children (7 and 6) and our 3rd is due in July. I always wanted 3 kids, my other half was happy with 2 until one day we decided to try for number 3...amazingly I got pregnant extremely quickly (I have PCOS, so conceiving my other kids took a while and after 2 1st trimester miscarriages)

So far nothing has been different with pregnancy care. I opted to have nuchal fold and blood tests this time around (very low risk). I am having a glucose tolerance test in a few weeks but that is because of my pcos and DS weighed 10lb 12oz when he was born!!

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Avonleigh

The difference in care is pretty low unless you have a history of high b.m.i ,blood pressure or previous low birth weights. I have just had my son at the age of 40 ,4days ago. and the only difference was watching my bp and more growth scans for little one. Which i loved getting to see him more often.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im on number 3 at the age of 36 with the other 2 being 8 and 6.

My care has been no different, In fact I was surprised when the midwife was excited that she would have a low risk midwife led lady as all week she had had high risk. 

With it being my 3rd I should follow the multi pathway but my midwife has been lovely and let me follow the first pathway so i dont have to go quiet as long between appointments but thats only because of the 6 year gap not my age.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Im on number 3 at 39 with my other 2 being 5 and 3.

I had the nuchal translucency test and all came back low risk. I had to GT test and that was fine, I am under a consultant though because my BMI is 32 (never lost the weight from previous 2 pregnancies). 

im nearly 37 weeks now and measuring huge, so booked in for a sweep on 2nd May xx


----------



## Agcam

Hi MumtoEva, and congratulations on your pregnancy :)

As the others have mentioned, there doesn't seem to be any difference, unless they pick up any issues. 
I think that once you're 40, they prefer that you give birth on the ward rather than in the midwife led unit (at least that's the policy at the local hospital), but other than that nothing different. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chezzer

I'm 37 and prego 38 in a few mnth this is also a surprise baby I'm no longer with the dad he's in the back ground but I'm very nervous about loosing the baby and lack of symptoms although then I was prego in 2004 I didn't have any either and had my son in 2005. I've got my scan Monday 17th I'm so excited and nervous and praying everything will be ok and il make it and il see the heart beating . 
I'm in the UK too.


----------



## MumToEva

Hi everyone. THanks so much for all the replies. Unfortunately things didnt end well for me - turned out the pregnancy was eptopic. I havent been on here for a while, as I didnt want to think about anything baby related, but Im doing ok now. id still love another baby, but my husband says hes done at 2, so Im learning to content myself with the 2 beautiful kids I have. 

Hope you are all doing well, and for those of you who are pregnant, i Wish you a smooth and happy pregnancy and birth. Bye for now :flower:


----------

